

Fluoride, Teeth, and the Atomic Bomb (1997) - gruseom
http://www.fluoridealert.org/wastenot414.htm

======
mmastrac
The anti-fluoride folks remind me a lot of the anti-vax crowd. Lots of random
studies, lots of interlinking between the "action sites", "news stories" and
nutritional supplement sites and a zillion "A causes B" statements on the
action websites.

Example:

"Warning: Never Swallow Regular Toothpaste"
<http://articles.mercola.com/members/Dr.-Mercola/default.aspx>

Linked from:

<http://www.fluoridealert.org/> as "April 7 on Mercola.com: Warning: Never
Swallow Regular Toothpaste"

The article links _back_ to fluoridealert.org, as well as to a book written by
the author of the alert site.

Amusingly, a few product pages on mercola.com state: "These statements have
not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not
intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease."

~~~
gruseom
I didn't post (and am not endorsing) the site as a whole, but rather an
article it reprints. The article seems like credible journalism and is worth
reading because of the surprising historical information it contains. For
example, I had no idea that fluoridation of drinking water was undertaken as a
side-effect of atomic bomb production. Did you?

